

Swiftype Adds Live Analytics And Other Features For Marketers - qhoxie
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/05/swiftype-live-analytics/

======
localcrisis
I think the page on their site is probably more relevant:

[https://swiftype.com/search-analytics](https://swiftype.com/search-analytics)

The visualizations look really clean!

~~~
qhoxie
Glad to hear it. As Luke noted, we've been using d3 more and more,
particularly for this release. We've all been really please with its
flexibility.

------
BobbyH
It would be awesome if you could "close the loop" between analytics and SERPs!

For instance, say that you return a SERP with 2 results. Using your analytics
and some conversion pixels, Swiftype would know that for that search, the
first result has an estimated value of $10 and the second result has an
estimated value of $20. From using Swiftype on a Wordpress site, I know that
you give admins the power to change the order of results on a SERP page
_manually_. Could you also do that _automatically_?

So for an e-commerce client, you could automatically re-sort the SERP so the
$20 link shows up first (and hence gets more clicks). You could even calculate
and display the benefit to the customer of doing this, e.g. "You have
generated $1,234 in extra revenue this month by using Search Auto-Rejigger".

~~~
qhoxie
If I understand what you're suggesting correctly, we already do this. Any
analytics we expose in the dashboard are also being leveraged internally as
signals for search relevance. Effectively, any search interaction can be used
to improve the relevance of subsequent searches.

------
peteforde
I'm excited by the availability of "what people looked for but didn't find"
data in the post-Demand Media era.

------
100k
This was really fun to work on. The live analytics page is the most extensive
use of D3 I've done thus far.

